# Roamio Plus wireless to Mini?



## dacj (Jan 20, 2005)

I have my Roamio Plus in the basement of our home, with an RF cable from the cable modem to the Roamio Plus. I would like to be able to watch recorded shows from the Roamio Plus on a Mini, which would be on the second level of our home, but there is no way to get an ethernet or coax line to it.

I know Tivo decries the use of wireless, yet I read of Forum posts saying "no problem." My basic question is: is it possible to do what I want, and what do I need in order to accomplish it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Not impossible, but one's mileage will vary. You'd need a good, fast, robust network and a good wireless bridge plugged into the Mini's ethernet port.

Powerline networking is an option some folks have used successfully too.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Like Big Jim says, it's money. First, power line may be better and one solution. I have a UPS on everything and bad power.

A fast dual core router would help, especially if your internal and external environment is active. The Mini must have a wired to wireless adapter connected. If there are more that one device, like a smart TV or Blu-ray, a multiport adapter is cost effective.

You don't have to use wireless on the Roamio if it's near your router. If not, the internal wireless is probably not going to work. Again, there are options there too.

My basic Roamio is using a ASUS EA-N66R, my Mini is using a port on a Netgear EX6200 and my router is a Netgear R7500. Mini has worked on a TiVo AN0100. Everything is using 5GHz and most are using 802.11ac.

No USB adapters will work, sorry.


----------



## dacj (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks for the reply, Powerline it is.


----------



## robadob (Jun 5, 2015)

I used two apple extreme wireless ac routers, which are the new tall ones, it worked 85% of the time.


----------



## pghkirwan (Jan 4, 2003)

I just bought a new Roamio Plus and am considering the purchase of either one or two Tivo minis. I'm going to try to set up the first via a MoCA connection in a bedroom. The second would be connected wirelessly. However, due to the proposed location of the second, it would be near an Apple AirPort Extreme that I use as an access point. Would the connection be better if I connect the second Mini to the AirPort Extreme? 

OR, can I use an HDMI splitter out the back of the first Mini to hook up that 3rd TV? I currently use the DVR Remote app on my iPad to control a Tivo HD from outside the house.

Thanks,


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

For those wanting a reliable wifi network, it's worth doing a site survey.

You can use one of these free apps:
mac: http://www.netspotapp.com/
win: http://www.ekahau.com/wifidesign/ekahau-heatmapper


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

pghkirwan said:


> I just bought a new Roamio Plus and am considering the purchase of either one or two Tivo minis. I'm going to try to set up the first via a MoCA connection in a bedroom. The second would be connected wirelessly. However, due to the proposed location of the second, it would be near an Apple AirPort Extreme that I use as an access point. Would the connection be better if I connect the second Mini to the AirPort Extreme?
> 
> OR, can I use an HDMI splitter out the back of the first Mini to hook up that 3rd TV? I currently use the DVR Remote app on my iPad to control a Tivo HD from outside the house.
> 
> Thanks,


Hook it to the Airport Extreme and see if it works. The Mini has a 100Mbps port, so you only need CAT5 cable. If it works, great. If not, don't use it. If your Pro is connected to the router directly there is a good chance it will work fine.


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

dacj said:


> I have my Roamio Plus in the basement of our home, with an RF cable from the cable modem to the Roamio Plus. I would like to be able to watch recorded shows from the Roamio Plus on a Mini, which would be on the second level of our home, but there is no way to get an Ethernet or coax line to it.
> 
> I know Tivo decries the use of wireless, yet I read of Forum posts saying "no problem." My basic question is: is it possible to do what I want, and what do I need in order to accomplish it?
> 
> Thanks in advance


There's always a way to run a line!!!! The Easiest to run a line on the outside of your house up the wall!!! You can run just a bare wire, or run it in Conduit and uses Boxes and all that. or even plastic Pipe. It can be Painted to match the paint of your house to blend in. If you can run it from the basement up the outside wall and into the Attic. Not sure how large your Attic is. Once in the attic you more then likely would need a Ethernet switch, which means Power, which it not hard. Should be power up there for things already. So adding a Outlet is simple if you know how. you can then cut a hole in your wall down low in a good spot where the Tivo mini or whatever else can plug into. You use low power boxes, which is really just a frame. At home Depot they are Orange. not the normal full Blue boxes for high voltage. Ethernet is low voltage. A wall plate where you can install Ethernet port(s) into. You can then run a Fishtape in the hole you just made up into your Attic and pull a Ethernet cable down the wall and connect to the port down below and a connector above that can plug into the switch and you can run one or more wires into each room you want. have one port, 2 ports, 4 ports. Just have a big enough switch to plug each line into. I have a 24 port switch at my house for my Gigabit network.

It takes a little work and skill, but I don't think it's Impossible. There's almost always a way!!!


----------

